# Where is the Content manager on my Kindle 2?



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel like I'm being really thick here and it's probably right in front of my face.

I want to remove the books I have read from my kindle2. Searches give me simple directions using the content manager, but I cant find it. Please help a poor, dumb soul who is probably going to kick herself for being so Kindle illiterate.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The home page is the content manager. This is change from the K1. Move the cursor to the book you want to remove, push the 5 way to the left, and that will give you the option to "remove from device." Press the 5 way and it should be gone.

Let me know if this works or if you have more questions.

L


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you Leslie. I am learning something new every day!  I already feel less cluttered..LOL


----------

